# Limping dog, no apparent injury, vet says nothing wrong :(



## Matth3w (Feb 21, 2007)

My wife and I have a wonderful beagle/shepherd mix that my wife rescued from a farm about 10 years ago. She has no health conditions that we know of, and the vet cannot find anything wrong with her.

Yet she will occasionally get a pretty bad limp in her front right leg. I've checked every square inch of her body for any insects, any damage, or any sensitive spots. She doesn't squeal or anything when touching and I don't see anything. I've checked between the pads on her feet to look for burrs or something she might have picked up while going potty outside (we live in the dry desert climate of El Paso), but alas - nothing.

Vet says nothing is wrong. Limp comes and goes.

Not sure what it could be. She licks herself more than any other dog I've seen. There's usually a wet spot on her puppy bed at all times from her licking. Her nails look like they are worn down a bit, but I've touched them and pressed hard on the tips and she just looks at me like I'm an idiot, so it doesn't seem to be that either.

She doesn't appear to be overly tired, or anything like that. She still gets excited for food, etc. She was perfectly fine this morning, for example, and didn't start limping until about 5pm. She didn't go outside, play, or anything like that in between the last time I saw her moving around. Just laid on her bed.

Is it possible for a dog to like "sleep on their leg" too much like we do our arms and whatnot that causes her to not be able to move it?

Here is a Youtube video of her limping. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ug3zv2XC4as


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Private msg me what vet you used. I'm in El paso. I can refer you to someone really good on the east side, and also west side. There is definitely a problem there. Has the vet X-rayed her leg and shoulder? I'd get xrays from the paw to the shoulder..

Dogs don't normally lay wrong and have a leg fall asleep.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

My 11 yo Lab-GSD mix is active and will sometimes 'sprain' his front paw. The Vet can't find much wrong and suggests RICE, then gentle exercise, b/c the paw doesn't appear painful, except when walking slowly. I don't think that soft tissue damage is easy to diagnose... ?


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

hanksimon said:


> My 11 yo Lab-GSD mix is active and will sometimes 'sprain' his front paw. The Vet can't find much wrong and suggests RICE, then gentle exercise, b/c the paw doesn't appear painful, except when walking slowly. I don't think that soft tissue damage is easy to diagnose... ?


Soft tissue damage is virtually impossible to diagnose, but if the dog is limping and licking, pain relief would be in order at the very least.


----------



## bltafel (Nov 27, 2012)

Hello. Was this problem ever diagnosed or treated? I have a lilac beagle with an identical problem. There was no pain involved until recently, and I'm eager to find out what might be wrong with her. Thanks in advance.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

There was no resolution returned, but follow what Amaryllis suggested, use RICE (Rest, Ice, Compress, Elevate) like a sprain, and maybe ask the Vet for pain meds. Be sure to give an handful of food with the meds.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

OP never PM'd me either, so I can't offer an update...


----------

